# Help With Cwc Mechanical - Please!



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Help please.

Recently purchased a lovely 70s issued cwc manual wind. Was running slow so sent it for service.

Turns out that it has a Hamilton movement - no big deal I think as Hamilton also manufactured the W10. BUT... no hacking bits.

Any idea where I could source the bits to make it hack?

A tad bizarre having a military watch that won't stop!

thanks in advance

Fr stag


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, where did you send it for a service?


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Sancho Panza said:


> Just out of curiosity, where did you send it for a service?


local bloke near tonbridge - why do you ask?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

frstag said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, where did you send it for a service?
> ...


You can send it back to the original manufacturer for service, they should have all parts in stock.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought a job lot of mixed broken CWC & Ham W10's a while back and all but one had the hacking lever missing. Perhaps it wears from making contact with the spinning balance wheel or perhaps it is damaged because of it resting in the groove of the winding pinnion and you have to be very exact when fitting the keyless works or you'll annihilate it. It really is a very tiny, thin fragile part. The Ham (cal.629 i think) & CWC (ETA 2750 again I think!) movements a very similar. Look out for An ETA 2750 movement spares/repairs on the bay is my advice. Buying a full w10 spares or repairs can be very expensive.


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Micky said:


> I bought a job lot of mixed broken CWC & Ham W10's a while back and all but one had the hacking lever missing. Perhaps it wears from making contact with the spinning balance wheel or perhaps it is damaged because of it resting in the groove of the winding pinnion and you have to be very exact when fitting the keyless works or you'll annihilate it. It really is a very tiny, thin fragile part. The Ham (cal.629 i think) & CWC (ETA 2750 again I think!) movements a very similar. Look out for An ETA 2750 movement spares/repairs on the bay is my advice. Buying a full w10 spares or repairs can be very expensive.


Many thanks for the advice - will start keeping an eye out!


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

Ray Mellor who founded CWC originally worked for Hamilton hence the connection.



frstag said:


> Help please.
> 
> Recently purchased a lovely 70s issued cwc manual wind. Was running slow so sent it for service.
> 
> ...


----------

